# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Qualcomm muốn chọn đối tác mới sản xuất chip Snapdragon 855

## doanhson91

Qualcomm muốn TSMC sản xuất chip Snapdragon 855

Trong vài năm trở lại đây, Samsung đã trở thành nhà sản xuất chip di động hàng đầu cho Qualcomm. Tuy nhiên vào năm sau có thể TSMC mới là nhà sản xuất chip Snapdragon 855.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt







Theo Phonearena, các vi xử lý Qualcomm từng được Samsung sản xuất như Snapdragon 820, 821, 835 và hiện tại Snapdragon 845. Dẫu vậy sắp tới, vi xử lý Snapdragon 855 có thể do TSMC sản xuất.



TSMC đã từng sản xuất chip cao cấp cho Qualcomm, cụ thể đó là Snapdragon 808 và 810. Tuy nhiên với chip Snapdragon 810, nó đã bị lỗi quá nóng khiến nhiều nhà sản xuất smartphone lựa chọn sang chip khác. Điển hình trong số đó là LG, họ đã trang bị Snapdragon 808 cho LG G4.



Vào cuối năm 2018, TSMC có thể sẽ bắt đầu sản xuất Snapdragon 855 cùng một modem chưa xác định cho Qualcomm. Mặc dù vậy, Samsung cũng có “miếng bánh” của riêng mình. Có tin đồn cho rằng năm tới, Samsung cũng sẽ nhận được hợp đồng sản xuất chip mới từ Apple.







>>> Xem thêm : Kịch độc Kyocera Urbano V01 - Màn Sarpphire, Chip S801, Pin 3000mAh giá 1.490K



Việc Qualcomm chọn TSMC có thể do công ty Đài Loan đang dẫn đầu về quy trình sản xuất chip 7 nm. Hiện Snapdragon 845 vẫn sử dụng quy trình sản xuất 10 nm như Snapdragon 835. Vì vậy, nếu chip Snapdragon 855 dùng quy trình 7 nm thì Qualcomm có thể yên tâm hơn khi giao cho TSMC sản xuất.

----------

